

HN Top Stories RSS - frosty

The RSS feed from HN has too many new articles. So i created a small filter over hacker news. It pushes a story to rss only if reaches the front-page and has more than 20 votes. On an average it has 1/3 articles as compared to normal rss.<p>http://hackernewsrss.appspot.com/downloadrss
======
noor420
This is great, thanks a lot.

Could you also please create a similar filter for newmogul.com ?

It is a HN clone for business/financial news run by "nickb".

